# BorderLayout + Buttongröße ändern



## Dagobert (20. Apr 2007)

Wie kann ich im BorderLayout die Buttengröße ändern ?

und gibt es ne möglichkeite einen runden Button zu erstellen...?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Apr 2007)

Dagobert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich im BorderLayout die Buttengröße ändern ?
> 
> und gibt es ne möglichkeite einen runden Button zu erstellen...?



Zur ersten Frage: Die einzelnen Bereiche eines BorderLayouts können jeweils nur eine Komponente aufnehmen.
Die Größe der darin befindlichen Komponenten kann mit setPreferredSize() beeinflusst werden.
NORTH und SOUTH können nur in ihrer Höhe beeinflusst werden, die Breite bleibt unberührt.
EAST und WEST können nur in ihrer Breite beeinflusst werden, die Höhe bleibt unberührt.
CENTER ist von den Dimensionen der umgebenden Bereiche abhängig und kann nicht verändert werden.

Möglicherweise kommt auch ein besser geeigneter LayoutManager für dich in Frage.
Du kannst auch mehrere Komponenten in einem JPanel zusammenfassen und das JPanel dann in dem gewünschten Bereich des BorderLayouts unterbringen.

Runde Buttons? Klar. Entweder selbst zeichnen und die sensitiven Bereiche des Buttons selbst festlegen (Beispiel-Applet), oder JButton benutzen, dort ein ImageIcon im Button platzieren und den entsprechenden Text setzen. Den Text richtest du dann mit der setIconTextGap()-Methode mit negativem Wert im Button aus.


----------



## Guest (20. Apr 2007)

ok danke... dann werde ich mir wohl mal ein anderen layoutmanger suchen... und wenn nichts passt bleibt ja immer noch das null layout...


----------



## para_ (20. Apr 2007)

Naja, NullLayout is böse


----------



## Dagobert (20. Apr 2007)

warum das? 

so wie ich das sehe ist das nur mehr arbeit... was denn daran böse? oO


----------

